# Professional Body To register



## sundi (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, hoping someone can help me.



I am an Electrical Technician, i applied for a critical skills visa & was rejected because i didn't register with the relevant board. My question is which board do technicians use?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sundi said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone can help me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am an Electrical Technician, i applied for a critical skills visa & was rejected because i didn't register with the relevant board. My question is which board do technicians use?


Hi Sundi, I believe your qualification should fall under either *electrical engineer/electrical installation inspector/electronics engineer *on the critical skills list. You will therefore need to apply through ECSA to receive accreditation.


----------

